# Malaysian Pit viper



## kevin91172 (Sep 4, 2010)

Really cool CB adult male


----------



## Mack&Cass (Sep 4, 2010)

Whew, that is one beautiful snake. I really can't wait to get some hots....you're making my impatience worse with all the ones you're getting.

Cass


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Whew, that is one beautiful snake. I really can't wait to get some hots....you're making my impatience worse with all the ones you're getting.
> 
> Cass




  Cool that you are keeping tabs on me!! 

Some one now wants to trade me for an albino cobra! never had elipads(spelled wrong i am sure) only had pit vipers


----------



## jere000 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is a beautiful snake do they get much bigger than that?


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 4, 2010)

jere000 said:


> That is a beautiful snake do they get much bigger than that?



 No it is full grown but do not let the size full you

 But is very easy to handle on a hook


----------



## jere000 (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> No it is full grown but do not let the size full you
> 
> But is very easy to handle on a hook


I would never handle a hot lol i would get on of those hide boxes that close and get him in that when i needed to move him or clean his cage lol.


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 4, 2010)

jere000 said:


> I would never handle a hot lol i would get on of those hide boxes that close and get him in that when i needed to move him or clean his cage lol.



Yes! I clear the house of all people and put him in one of those when I do cage cleaning,even my wife's <poop> zoo lol!!!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow nice looking viper


----------



## jere000 (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> Yes! I clear the house of all people and put him in one of those when I do cage cleaning,even my wife's <poop> zoo lol!!!


Lol good to see someone on the same track as me lol I'm pussy when it comes to hots and would never take any risks that i wouldn't need to except making naturalistic enclosures hots look so nice in them,, i want to get a Bitis nasicornis.


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 4, 2010)

jere000 said:


> Lol good to see someone on the same track as me lol I'm pussy when it comes to hots and would never take any risks that i wouldn't need to except making naturalistic enclosures hots look so nice in them,, i want to get a Bitis nasicornis.


Yes I want one of those, I have a friend that has one..very nice!


----------



## jere000 (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> Yes I want one of those, I have a friend that has one..very nice!


It sucks that i can't get one till at least 3 years from now when i turn 18, but i would get that or a gaboon.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Sep 5, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> Cool that you are keeping tabs on me!!


Hahaha well there are so few hots that get posted that I have to get excited whenever I see them.

I imagine our first hot will be a copperhead or something along those lines. My ultimate hot goal, though: the fer de lance :drool:

Cass


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 5, 2010)

Gorgeous snake! I love the Gaboons and Rhino vipers - but won't get any until my kids are out of the house.


----------



## the toe cutter (Sep 5, 2010)

*Read before thinking about getting hots*

jere000, Bitis nasicornis require expert care as they are one of the more sensitive in the Bitis genus, hailing from central African rainforests. Definately not the best for beginner hot keepers. Especially since venom yields are in upwards of 200mg. You first need to call your local Zoo and/or hospitals to see what kind of anti-venom they carry if you are even considering keeping exotic hots, just in case. I'd stick with something more in the vein of Agkistrodon to start off with then after atleast year try some Crotalus since most Hospitals and Zoo's will have Crofab on hand. Jumping right into exotic hots is extremely dangerous, especially if you keep stuff that the your Zoo or Hospital doesn't have anti-venom for. Heres a post from the Southeast Hot Herp Society on the cost of a anti-venom and treatments/amputations that have come from hot snake bites http://www.venomousreptiles.org/forums/Experts/48012.

 Its definately something to think about before getting a hot species.


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Hahaha well there are so few hots that get posted that I have to get excited whenever I see them.
> 
> I imagine our first hot will be a copperhead or something along those lines. My ultimate hot goal, though: the fer de lance :drool:
> 
> Cass


  A copperhead was my first hot about 20 years ago.I would defiantly decide to get this one before any exotic.


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 5, 2010)

the toe cutter said:


> jere000, Bitis nasicornis require expert care as they are one of the more sensitive in the Bitis genus, hailing from central African rainforests. Definately not the best for beginner hot keepers. Especially since venom yields are in upwards of 200mg. You first need to call your local Zoo and/or hospitals to see what kind of anti-venom they carry if you are even considering keeping exotic hots, just in case. I'd stick with something more in the vein of Agkistrodon to start off with then after atleast year try some Crotalus since most Hospitals and Zoo's will have Crofab on hand. Jumping right into exotic hots is extremely dangerous, especially if you keep stuff that the your Zoo or Hospital doesn't have anti-venom for. Heres a post from the Southeast Hot Herp Society on the cost of a anti-venom and treatments/amputations that have come from hot snake bites http://www.venomousreptiles.org/forums/Experts/48012.
> 
> Its definately something to think about before getting a hot species.


  Very good advise.The Agkistrodon is a very good beginner hot,but still most be treated as the most venomous snake in the world and no anti-venom is the right mind set to handle anything with potential to ruin your day.

They were my first hots,then I moved to Crotalus


----------



## joshuai (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice! I have fantasy s of owning pygmy rattlers! lol the red ones!


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 5, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Nice! I have fantasy s of owning pygmy rattlers! lol the red ones!


  they are cool,the are supposed to be indigenous to my area,but have yet to find one


----------



## jere000 (Sep 5, 2010)

the toe cutter said:


> jere000, Bitis nasicornis require expert care as they are one of the more sensitive in the Bitis genus, hailing from central African rainforests. Definately not the best for beginner hot keepers. Especially since venom yields are in upwards of 200mg. You first need to call your local Zoo and/or hospitals to see what kind of anti-venom they carry if you are even considering keeping exotic hots, just in case. I'd stick with something more in the vein of Agkistrodon to start off with then after atleast year try some Crotalus since most Hospitals and Zoo's will have Crofab on hand. Jumping right into exotic hots is extremely dangerous, especially if you keep stuff that the your Zoo or Hospital doesn't have anti-venom for. Heres a post from the Southeast Hot Herp Society on the cost of a anti-venom and treatments/amputations that have come from hot snake bites http://www.venomousreptiles.org/forums/Experts/48012.
> 
> Its definately something to think about before getting a hot species.


Yes i know all of this i doubt i will ever get a hot any ways just a distant fantasy.


----------



## the toe cutter (Sep 5, 2010)

Joshuai, I concur about Sistrurus, but talk about difficult feeders! Alot of people I know have had difficulties keeping them alive, even with captive bred. But they are quite awesome lookin in real life.


----------



## fangsalot (Sep 6, 2010)

22years of keeping reptiles,i still dont have the $%!@ to keep hot stuff.beautiful snake!


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 6, 2010)

What would be the effect if that bit you. I would be to scared to have somthing potentialy dangerous as a pet. I'm sort of scared of my only snake, a garter snake! (hes viscous!) I think I'll stick to G. rosea, curly hair and pink toe. lol


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 6, 2010)

hassman789 said:


> What would be the effect if that bit you. I would be to scared to have somthing potentialy dangerous as a pet. I'm sort of scared of my only snake, a garter snake! (hes viscous!) I think I'll stick to G. rosea, curly hair and pink toe. lol


Yea! The garter  is the snake I probably been bitten by the most.LOL!!


----------



## Dessicaria (Sep 6, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> Some one now wants to trade me for an albino cobra! never had elipads(spelled wrong i am sure) only had pit vipers


Elapids are a whole whole different creature than a pit viper.  They are hookable, but they move in a whole different way and take some getting used to.  I'm kind-of the opposite of you, I got used to working with cobras, and then had to re-adjust to jumpy little rattlesnakes!  A captive-bred monocle who's accustomed to being moved around will generally not give you too much trouble, but you still need to adjust to their patterns of movement.  And of course each one has their own personality, with some being more spastic than others.


----------



## joshuai (Sep 6, 2010)

Whats your guys take on venomoid snakes? i see they have some monocled cobras that have had there venom glands removed! Is it cruel or smart? I want a blizzard monocled cobra!


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 6, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Whats your guys take on venomoid snakes? i see they have some monocled cobras that have had there venom glands removed! Is it cruel or smart? I want a blizzard monocled cobra!


Just my personal opinion,,   I think it is uncalled for.Kinda reminds my of a documentary I saw on an Asian country pulling teeth out of bears for they will not hurt the owners putting them on display for profit.


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dessicaria said:


> Elapids are a whole whole different creature than a pit viper.  They are hookable, but they move in a whole different way and take some getting used to.  I'm kind-of the opposite of you, I got used to working with cobras, and then had to re-adjust to jumpy little rattlesnakes!  A captive-bred monocle who's accustomed to being moved around will generally not give you too much trouble, but you still need to adjust to their patterns of movement.  And of course each one has their own personality, with some being more spastic than others.



Hey cool !

 I have  few friends with a variety of elapids.And I know I diffidently need more than 1 hook when moving these guys.Some of them like to get tangled on hook and crawl up it and nice to be able to let them have it and have that extra hook near by.


----------



## joshuai (Sep 6, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> Just my personal opinion,,   I think it is uncalled for.Kinda reminds my of a documentary I saw on an Asian country pulling teeth out of bears for they will not hurt the owners putting them on display for profit.


Ya i have a hard time with the hole modifying a creature so can keep it! Although it sounds fairly painless and does not seem to hurt them! Kinda like getting a dog neutered! I guess i could go either way if i thought about it enough! hmm, no if i wanted a animal i would want it in its natural form!


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 6, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Ya i have a hard time with the hole modifying a creature so can keep it! Although it sounds fairly painless and does not seem to hurt them! Kinda like getting a dog neutered! I guess i could go either way if i thought about it enough! hmm, no if i wanted a animal i would want it in its natural form!


 Believe me i thought of it in the past,but I believe it takes away the Cobra out of the cobra


----------



## joshuai (Sep 6, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> Believe me i thought of it in the past,but I believe it takes away the Cobra out of the cobra


Ya i hear that!


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 6, 2010)

fangsalot said:


> 22years of keeping reptiles,i still dont have the $%!@ to keep hot stuff.beautiful snake!


Hey thanks! I will get more pics when I do cage maintenance again.

  I find it no need to take him out just because.


----------



## Dessicaria (Sep 7, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Whats your guys take on venomoid snakes? i see they have some monocled cobras that have had there venom glands removed! Is it cruel or smart?


I would never do this to a snake, myself, but I've had venomoids in the past who came to me that way.  I have to say, they taught me a lot about working with cobras, because it gave me a close-up view of just how fast they are, how they move, how they balance on a hook, etc., without risking my life in the process.  And that helped me in my work with intact snakes.  So in that sense I'm glad I had them in my life, but I'd still never have it done to an animal, of my own accord.  You can get much the same experience with a fiesty colubrid: if you can work with, say, a bad-tempered black racer and not get nailed, that gives you some idea of how you'd work with an elapid.

Also, venomoids can have digestive issues because venom is a digestive enzyme, and without it they're missing the first part of the digestive process.  The other factor is that removed venom glands have been known to grow back, so you can never 100% trust it.


----------



## the toe cutter (Sep 7, 2010)

Cobras in my experience and knowledge are nasty animals! They like to smear and throw urates all over their enclosure and you can just about guarantee that the water dish will need to be thoroughly cleaned much more often putting you in a position that requires more moving of these reptiles than the average viper. Plus if Ophiophagus hannah are on your mind, they can potentially get over 14ft long. Now with the 2/3rd's rule, thats alot of striking range and they can just about stand up and look you in the face. Not to discourage anyone, but definately look into these animals and ask around about habits from experienced hot keepers who have worked with the species you are interested in.


----------



## Dessicaria (Sep 7, 2010)

the toe cutter said:


> Cobras in my experience and knowledge are nasty animals! They like to smear and throw urates all over their enclosure


I've heard this said of N. nigricollis, in any case.  A friend of mine calls it "finger painting."    I haven't kept this particular species, myself; the ones I do have aren't too bad.  Yeah, they need cleaned more often than a species with a slower metabolism, but that's just their nature, and it's true of active colubrids as well.

I've never been so intrigued by O. hannah, just because of the feeding issues, but I love the Naja species.


----------



## Dessicaria (Sep 7, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> I have  few friends with a variety of elapids.And I know I diffidently need more than 1 hook when moving these guys.Some of them like to get tangled on hook and crawl up it and nice to be able to let them have it and have that extra hook near by.


I find it easiest to use one hook and balance them mid-body to keep the head pointed away from me, but get hold of the tail with my other hand to keep them from sliding off.  That's for adults, of course, whose tail is a reasonable distance from the head.


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dessicaria said:


> I find it easiest to use one hook and balance them mid-body to keep the head pointed away from me, but get hold of the tail with my other hand to keep them from sliding off.  That's for adults, of course, whose tail is a reasonable distance from the head.


 This a 6' adult male so that will work.I need to get a proper enclosure for it,I only got 2 weeks before the trade.Looking to getting a lockable(a must) vision cage with the sliding front glass.
 What size cage would you suggest?


----------



## Dessicaria (Sep 7, 2010)

kevin91172 said:


> This a 6' adult male so that will work.I need to get a proper enclosure for it,I only got 2 weeks before the trade.Looking to getting a lockable(a must) vision cage with the sliding front glass.
> What size cage would you suggest?


I'd go with at least a 4' x 2' for the ground surface.  Longer if you have space.  These guys are pretty active.  Height isn't so important because they're not climbers.  They do like a nice hide box, but (if you use newspaper for bedding) they'll still sometimes get under the newspapers just because they like that security.

I'm kinda superstitious about not working with them after dark ... which may be silly, because I'm thinking of all those stories I heard about kraits becoming aggressive at night ... but unless there's no other choice, I prefer to clean elapid cages in the daytime.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Dyn (Sep 7, 2010)

People think im crazy because I keep retics. =P

I'm very interested in some hots mainly gaboons and copperheads but I just dont think I will ever get them because of danger/cost of even a small bite from these guys.

Its kind of weird talking about the potential danger of a hot when I'm keeping large constrictors that can just as easily kill someone. I guess it just comes down to husbandry. I could probably care for and easily deal with a hot but I just dont feel comfortable with something where its one bite and its a 50,000+ medical bill.

I thought about the venomoid route but after researching it. It just doesnt seem worth it to snake or me.


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dessicaria said:


> I'd go with at least a 4' x 2' for the ground surface.  Longer if you have space.  These guys are pretty active.  Height isn't so important because they're not climbers.  They do like a nice hide box, but (if you use newspaper for bedding) they'll still sometimes get under the newspapers just because they like that security.
> 
> I'm kinda superstitious about not working with them after dark ... which may be silly, because I'm thinking of all those stories I heard about kraits becoming aggressive at night ... but unless there's no other choice, I prefer to clean elapid cages in the daytime.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy!


Cool i will follow your superstition.I found a 5' x 20"x 18" cage with a top lock.
Friend told me that those slid glass cages, snake strikes and sometime get on the floor 

Said it will be safer for these because they can not strike up like a viper

Again thanks!


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dyn said:


> People think im crazy because I keep retics. =P
> 
> I'm very interested in some hots mainly gaboons and copperheads but I just dont think I will ever get them because of danger/cost of even a small bite from these guys.
> 
> ...


I love retics. as well but that is alot of space I do not have,one day,one day I do not want to make the mistake of not being able to house it and be a fool and let it go in the wild,which I never would.I would rather give it to a good home.That saying people need to do research on getting a pet and not be so quick at the moment and purchase because it because of the "all cool" factor:? 
 I have done research on big snakes and want one,but can not house it properly at the moment.


----------



## Dyn (Sep 7, 2010)

The housing issue isnt really that bad. The largest cage you would really need is 8'x3' to house a large retic comfortably. If you look around you could probably set it up as a large counter to hold up other smaller tanks say 2 4foot cages by each other.

I kind of jumped into retics alittle quicker than i thought I was going to. I got a boa to start out with to get use to bigger snakes and before she was even 4 foot I bought a 6 foot retic.

I had been researching for over 2 years so I was well aware as to what to expect. I've since sold the boa and a carpet python I had. I'm sticking to retics for a while and then getting a few scrubs/olives and possibly blackheads later on.

I'm looking at buying a platinum atm. Have my money together just looking for the right patterned snake. I'm not exactly fond of the original reduced pattern plattys but I have seen alot lately with full patterns down their back.



But to stay slightly on topic. I was curious as to what other hots you had I saw a couple other posts by you with it. I was curious as to how you were keeping them. It looks like a sterilite container so possibly a rack system?


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dyn said:


> The housing issue isnt really that bad. The largest cage you would really need is 8'x3' to house a large retic comfortably. If you look around you could probably set it up as a large counter to hold up other smaller tanks say 2 4foot cages by each other.
> 
> I kind of jumped into retics alittle quicker than i thought I was going to. I got a boa to start out with to get use to bigger snakes and before she was even 4 foot I bought a 6 foot retic.
> 
> ...


Hum..Might have to luck into that..Been wanting a red tail boa,something with color morph.

 As far as the Hots I only have the 3 posted,and the Malya is only one in a plastic tub temporarily because I am traded it for the Cobra in a few weeks.

Like to get a rack system for my colubrids though


----------

